# Roman Catapults



## Brian G Turner (Jul 24, 2003)

Last week there was a great program on BBC2, where a dedicated group tried to recreate a Roman Catapult. I'm sure most people here have seen a similar type of program about recreating ancient machines. I actually thought it was one I'd recorded ages ago about Trebuchets. 

Anyway, for some mad reason the program and its details are not showing up anywhere on the BBC site - I had to do an external search. But here's a couple of small but possibly useful links. 

Again, I'm busy - going to have some jam sandwiches for supper, then go to bed. Tired!

See if anyone likes them - and see if I can track down more information about this project:

Building the Impossible: The Roman Catapult

Another link -Time Life/Discovery?


----------

